# Want to build a small 4x4 for plowing a small parking lot?



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

I have an apartment building 1/2 mile from my house, striaght shot one stop sign, then when I get there would plow a 4000 sqaure foot parking lot, would this work? Then use jeep or what ever I build for summer/hobby. Was going to convert my 67 camaro convertable but this would be much more fun. I realize both are heavy, not looking for speed or distance records.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Think AMPS. You'll need tons of raw power for that application... I believe it can be done. Does anyone know if this is a good application for a warp 13?


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

Called wilderness E.V. they said kit #3 would work. I am very skeptical, but if it looks promising I would like to do this.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Put a plow on an electric forklift! BAM! DONE!


----------



## Alfred (Feb 1, 2008)

speff said:


> Called wilderness E.V. they said kit #3 would work. I am very skeptical, but if it looks promising I would like to do this.


their motors are small compared to the ones in the Grassrootsev.com kits

and they're a lot cheaper

i still haven't gotten a response from grassrootsev about a heavy vehicle conversion using their kits...

but i probably asked some stupid questions 

i should just call...

i love the 4x4 Jeep idea
there's _*got*_ to be somebody that's done one already!


well there's this...
http://www.driveev.com/jeepev/home.php


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Many things are “possible”, not all things are “practical”, nor are cost effective. 

Some of my concerns are that there is a lot of low motor RPM’s and high amp draws. Most EV motors are air cooled and expect 3-4k RPM to keep that cool at “rated HP” only. What I see around here are 4x4 in LO & doing a lot of grunting when it gets deep. If you have the money to burn, perhaps the folks at ev-america.com could build something for you.


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think you need to put that much money into it. Even relatively small electric motors put out a lot of torque at low RPM. If you did most of your plowing in first gear, I can't see why you'd need anything special in the way of a controller. A cooling fan might be a good idea, but don't forget, this is going to be operating mostly when it's cold out.  

My thoughts on an ideal setup: 9" motor or maybe slightly larger, Curtis 1231 controller or equivalent, 120v system. You're not going to need a lot of range, but you'll probably want the voltage to supply the torque, so 12v batteries might be a good choice.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Alfred (Feb 1, 2008)

Jaqie said:


> That or you could double up on a good motor, use it in first gear, and mount some electric radiator fans in a manner which blow air across and around the electric motors. I think that would be enough depending on how deep and thick the snow gets there. Don't forget that it will be in winter below freezing when this EV is doing it's work, so that will make keeping the motors cool that much easier. The only problem I see once you have enough motor power (and batteries to run it) is the controller. I suspect you may need to get a (rather expensive) NEHRA (national electric hot rod association) capacity throttle controller for this system to be able to put out the amps you will be asking for it. All of this combined will shoot the costs into the $15,000-$20,000+ range just for the conversion materials and you will have to ask if it is really worth it.
> 
> It would honestly be much cheaper in the end to buy an old (or antique) tractor and mount a box grader to the 2 point or 3 point hitch on it. A '54ish allis chalmers CA in good running condition plus a new box grader can be had for $4000ish.


these were exactly my concerns...
i also figured an electric fan and the already freezing temperatures might keep the motor from burning up

i was hoping to go with the most expensive Grassroots kit
i assumed it was for drag racing or heavy vehicle applications...

i also really love the tractor idea
though not an Allis Chalmers 

as someone who already plows a LOT of snow with an open cab diesel tractor with a grader blade... i don't recommend it 

i've been meaning to start a separate thread with some tractor/utility vehicle ideas...


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your input, I have alot of checking out to do before I build a big failure. I really hope this will work on paper, if not build something else.

I think some of the older jeeps have high and low +4 speeds which would make a great first gear for plowing?


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks everyone, I will do my homework and see what happens.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

A 13" diameter series wound motor would handle the job with no problem at all. A lot of people assume it is just the current that determines the overall torque. Well that is part of it, but also it is the surface area of the iron material which the more you have the more magnetic flux lines that can fit in the area before saturation occurs, how many turns which can increase magnetic flux density, and the size of the armature since it is the lever arm.

If you study physics then you know torque is simple force times distance. For series-wound motors the armature radius is the lever arm and the force is the magnetic field. Bigger armatures will naturally develop more torque than small ones.

So using a large motor in your application will require less current to develop the same torque than it would take a smaller size motor to achieve the same which should be obvious from what I said in the first paragraph. Also the large surface area allows for more heat to build up, therefore a larger motor is more able to cope with overloads better than a small one.


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Dennis, who sells this 13" motor?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

I got my motor for my go kart from Electric Vehicles USA since they price their products very aggressively. The warp13's are here:

http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/category_s/45.htm

I would not just go for them as the supplier without doing some digging for other suppliers. Here are some others:

http://www.cloudelectric.com/netgain_warp_motors?b=1

http://www.evparts.com/prod-MT2145.htm

Ultimately price is what will move you I suppose. A Warp11 could do the job as well, albeit a small increase in current for the same torque level, but its so huge that heat build should not be much issue.


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks again Dennis, I looked at those sites and saved them. I think my next step is to get a some very good books on this topic. Torque, hp, amps, rpms, efficiency, the list just keeps going.

As far as 1986 and older jeeps they have a high and low range, and front locking hubs to disable front axle. It seems to be a more efficient drive train?

A friend of mine is very smart in electricity, he said I better do it right or I'll blow something up! I will not be plowing heavy or deep snow with this setup.


----------



## BrianWillan (Feb 22, 2008)

speff said:


> I have an apartment building 1/2 mile from my house, striaght shot one stop sign, then when I get there would plow a 4000 sqaure foot parking lot, would this work? Then use jeep or what ever I build for summer/hobby. Was going to convert my 67 camaro convertable but this would be much more fun. I realize both are heavy, not looking for speed or distance records.


Instead of a 4x4 for snow plowing a parking lot, how about an electric bobcat as shown here:

http://www.canev.com/Commercial/CEV/mightcat/mightcatindex.htm

There is a video of it with an auger drilling some post holes.

Cheers

Brian


----------

